# What tritype do you picture each MBTI type as?



## Swordsman of Mana

ESFJ: 2w1/6w7/9w1
ISFJ: 2w1/6w7/9w1
ESTJ: 1/3w2/6w5
ISTJ: 1w9/3w4/6w5

ESTP: 2w3/7w8/8w7
ISTP: 3w4/6w5/9w8
ESFP: 2w3/7/8w7
ISFP: 4w3/6w7/9w8

ENFP: 4w3/6w7/9w1
INFP: 4w5/6w7/9w1
ENFJ: 2w1/7w6/9w1
INFJ: 2w1/5w4/9w1

ENTJ: 3/6w5/8w7
INTJ: 3w4/5w6/8w7
ENTP: 3w2/7w6/9w8
INTP: 4w5/5w6/9w1


----------



## kaleidoscope

> ENFP: 4w3/6w7/9w1
> INFP: 4w5/6w7/9w1


Nope, I'd say definitely 1 fix for INFP, and 7 fix for ENFP. So basically, 461 for INFP, and 479 for ENFP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

kaleidoscope said:


> Nope, I'd say definitely 1 fix for INFP


yeah, you're probably right about this (probably a fair number of ENFPs with a 1 fix too)



> 7 fix for ENFP. So basically, 461 for INFP, and 479 for ENFP.


seems like about a 50/50 split to me so I went with 6w7 because I wanted to sound more unique :tongue:


----------



## kitsu

Why's everyone shame-fixed but the STJ's? You live in a shamey world...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Hurricane said:


> Why's everyone shame-fixed but the STJ's? You live in a shamey world...


everyone has an image/"shame" fix. if you are referring to why the image fix is listed first, I listed them in numerical order (so all tritypes without 1 in them are going to list image fix first). I'm simply talking about tritype components, not the order in which they occur (ex: the ESTJ could be core 1, 6w5 or 3w2)


----------



## snowbell

kaleidoscope said:


> Nope, I'd say definitely 1 fix for INFP, and 7 fix for ENFP. So basically, 461 for INFP, and 479 for ENFP.


OMG HAI! !

Why 461? 461 is The Philosopher, no, whereas 469 is The Seeker... Seems to play into the role of looking for meaning and trying to figure out what life is about... I mean I imagine the 1 as more Te-like: looking to actually implement those things in the world. Well this would apply more to INFPs with the 1 in the "lead position". 

This may be conflation though...


----------



## beauty and the beast

kaleidoscope said:


> Nope, I'd say definitely 1 fix for INFP, and 7 fix for ENFP. So basically, 461 for INFP, and 479 for ENFP.


My tritype is 479, but I border on enfp. Most infp are actually 459.


----------



## athenian200

Totally generalizing, but a lot of research says Enneagram is S/N blind. So...

IxFJ: 9w1/2w1/6w5

IxTJ: 8w9/3w2/5w4

ExFJ: 9w1/2w3/6w7

ExTJ: 8w7/3w4/5w6

IxFP: 9w8/4w3/6w7

IxTP: 1w9/2w1/5w6

ExFP: 9w8/3w4/7w8

ExTP: 8w7/3w2/7w8

I don't really think all the members of these types will fall this way... but it's how I would place the archetypes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@delphi367


> Totally generalizing, but a lot of research says Enneagram is S/N blind. So...


this has not been my experience at all (unfortunately, the Enneagram is hard to research due to its inherent subjectivity and the number of people who mistype)



> IxFP: 9w8/4w3/6w7
> ExFP: 9w8/3w4/7w8


- Fi is all about values, justice and conviction. I would think more them would have some sort of 1 influence (1 fix, 9w1 fix etc)
- a 3 fixed FP seems a bit antithetical. I'm sure it exists, but it certainly isn't as common as it's reported to be



> IxTP: 1w9/2w1/5w6


1w9 
TPs in general are usually among the more amoral MBTI types (I've seen a few 1 fixed TPs, but they're certainly more the exception than the rule)



> ExTP: 8w7/3w2/7w8


this works well for ESTP, but not ENTP. ENTPs generally are much dorkier and more cerebral than someone with both an 8 and 7w8 fix



> IxTJ: 8w9/3w2/5w4


- another example of where the Etype N/S blindness doesn't quite work. 8w9 is probably a fairly common fix for INTJ, but 1w9 is far more common for ISTJs. 
- I have difficulty seeing there being many ISTJ 5w4s/fixers
- 3w2 is typically a fairly friendly, extroverted type who wants to engage people and win over their feelings (albeit usually for strategic gain). the more formal, reserved 3w4 is a better candidate for a common IxTJ fix


----------



## HighClassSavage

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESTP: 2w3/7w8/8w7


Why 2w3 over 3w2?


----------



## Father of Dragons

I would say 9 rather than 1 for a general INFP tri-type simply because 9s are by far one of the most common e-types for INFPs, alongside 4s. I agree with 4 and 6 though, so I would say 469. Besides, double withdrawn makes a lot more sense for an Fi type imo. Fi is incredibly fragile and is a 'receiving' function. It makes sense then that INFPs would be more likely to withdraw and regroup in the face of conflict than anything else.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> Why 2w3 over 3w2?


the more ambitious, latter climbing ESTPs are more often 3w2 fixed, but the others are more 2w3 fixed. 2w3 is your archetypal "jock/cheerleader" type. contrary to the clucking hen churchgoing stereotype attributed to them, 2s are surprisingly aggressive, sexually bold, assertive and have a cocky bravado to them that 3s lack (3s usually disdain outright boasting. they would rather set it up so that you see their accomplishments which speak for themselves"; 2w3, 7s and 8s are much more comfortable with unapapologetic bragging). in comparison, 3s come off as a bit more hollow and somewhat robotic like you're only seeing what they want you to see and they hold the rest back (ESTPs in my experience are much more balls out and impulsive than most 3s)


2w3

















vs

3w2

















essentially, your ESTP entrepreneurs, salesmen and politicians are more likely to be 3w2 fixed; your ESTP athletes, performers and less career minded ESTPs are more likely to be 2w3 fixed. the former is likely more shrewd, latter climbing and acquisitive; the latter more hot headed, vain, concerned with gender roles and sexually evocative (they can be ambitious too, but it's more about admiration and glory rather than status and respect. 


PS: of course, a 2 fixed ESTP would most likely be 8 fixed as well. 2w3 with a 9 fix looks more like this :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m

Father of Dragons said:


> I would say 9 rather than 1 for a general INFP tri-type simply because 9s are by far one of the most common e-types for INFPs, alongside 4s. I agree with 4 and 6 though, so I would say 469. Besides, double withdrawn makes a lot more sense for an Fi type imo. Fi is incredibly fragile and is a 'receiving' function. *It makes sense then that INFPs would be more likely to withdraw and regroup in the face of conflict than anything else.*


Not in the face of broken values. Id say either 1 or 9 as equal contenders, I notice 2 distinct flavours in INFP's, first the more passive one's and then the more outspoken or anti-political correctness one's(lack of Fe). I suspect the 9 fixers the first and the 1 fixers, the latter. Variants applicable.


----------



## Father of Dragons

mushr00m said:


> Not in the face of broken values. Id say either 1 or 9 as equal contenders, I notice 2 distinct flavours in INFP's, first the more passive one's and then the more outspoken or anti-political correctness one's(lack of Fe). I suspect the 9 fixers the first and the 1 fixers, the latter. Variants applicable.


Can't argue with that. Yeah, I can see that. One of our nicknames is called 'Idealists' for a reason, and some of us are much moreso than others. I was just thinking more in terms of balancing out the statistics of the common INFP core types. There are many core 9s, but not so many core 1s.


----------



## mushr00m

Father of Dragons said:


> Can't argue with that. Yeah, I can see that. One of our nicknames is called 'Idealists' for a reason, and some of us are much moreso than others. I was just thinking more in terms of balancing out the statistics of the common INFP core types. There are many core 9s, but not so many core 1s.


:happy:
Yup, there sure is a lot of 9 fixed INFP's. 1w9 seems more common than 1w2 though but it does exist. @snail in a type 1 INFP.


----------



## Taika

Even when I might associate MBTI with a tritype, I think there are numerous other possible combinations too. Personality is just too complex. 

The way these theories associate with each other in my mind probably tells more of the way I've understood the theories than theories themselves.

ENFJ: 126, 136
ENTJ: 136, 368
ESFJ: 126, 136
ESTJ: 136, 368
Logic here is that EJs associate with more action and power oriented types.

ENFP: 279, 479
ENTP: 378, 379
ESFP: 278, 279
ESTP: 378, 379
Logic here is that EPs associate with more action and freedom oriented types.

INFJ: 126, 146
INTJ: 136, 368
ISFJ: 126, 136
ISTJ: 135, 136
Logic here is that IJs associate with more withdrawal and power power oriented types.

INFP: 259, 459
INTP: 359, 369
ISFP: 259, 269
ISTP: 358, 369
Logic here is that IPs associate with more withdrawal and freedom oriented types.


----------



## HighClassSavage

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the more ambitious, latter climbing ESTPs are more often 3w2 fixed, but the others are more 2w3 fixed. 2w3 is your archetypal "jock/cheerleader" type. contrary to the clucking hen churchgoing stereotype attributed to them, 2s are surprisingly aggressive, sexually bold, assertive and have a cocky bravado to them that 3s lack (3s usually disdain outright boasting. they would rather set it up so that you see their accomplishments which speak for themselves"; 2w3, 7s and 8s are much more comfortable with unapapologetic bragging). in comparison, 3s come off as a bit more hollow and somewhat robotic like you're only seeing what they want you to see and they hold the rest back (ESTPs in my experience are much more balls out and impulsive than most 3s)
> 
> essentially, your ESTP entrepreneurs, salesmen and politicians are more likely to be 3w2 fixed; your ESTP athletes, performers and less career minded ESTPs are more likely to be 2w3 fixed. the former is likely more shrewd, latter climbing and acquisitive; the latter more hot headed, vain, concerned with gender roles and sexually evocative (they can be ambitious too, but it's more about admiration and glory rather than status and respect.


While all of this makes sense, I still disagree. I think you're conflating stereotypical characteristics of the two types with the type itself. What I mean by that is, even though 2w3's may be more aggressive, sexually bold, assertive, etc., when it comes down to it, a 2w3 is still about helping other people and upholding an image of being "good" and what not. While the characteristics of a 2w3 may be "more ESTP like", the motivation is not, at least compared to 3. In my opinion, I find it highly unlikely that an ESTP would be more inclined to focus on helping other people, sometimes going out of their way to do so, than say, aggressively striving to meet their own personal goals, even if it means helping no one but themselves. Not to mention the fact that 2's are superego and 3's are id. ESTP's (in my opinion) are more the type of people to instantly gratify themselves and not give two shits about whether or not their preserving some kind of ego ideal (fuck, I know that's how I am =P). Honestly, I'd say the super-ego types are the least ESTP like types. 

Also, I'm willing to bet that there are far more 3w2 core/fixed ESTP's than 2w3 core/fixed ESTP's. But anyways, yeah, just felt I needed to voice my disagreement. Totally subjective thread.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@CasuallyBelligerent


> While all of this makes sense, I still disagree. I think you're conflating stereotypical characteristics of the two types with the type itself. What I mean by that is, even though 2w3's may be more aggressive, sexually bold, assertive, etc., when it comes down to it, a 2w3 is still about helping other people and upholding an image of being "good" and what not.


that's part of my point. lots of 2w3s are NOT about upholding a "good" image or helping people (most 2 descriptions make them come across very kumbaya/let's-all-save-the-world-and-be-one-big-happy-family, but many are much more exclusive when it comes to their affections and friends)

I didn't quite explain it well, so this time I'll go straight to the source


> *3. Trait Structure*
> 
> *Pride*
> While a number of descriptors might be grouped together as direct manifestations of pride—i.e., the imaginary exaltation of self-worth and attractiveness, “playing the part of the princess,” demanding privileges, boasting, needing to be the center of attention, and so on —there are others which may be understood as psychological “corollaries” of pride, and to them I now turn.
> 
> *Love Need*
> The intense love need of ennea-type II individuals may be sometimes obscured by their characteristic independence—particularly when in the presence of frustration and humiliated pride. The proud person can rarely be fulfilled in life without a great love. The excessively romantic orientation of type II toward life can be understood as the result of an early love frustration associated with a loss of support in one’s experience of personal value. Just as the need to confirm an inflated sense of worth overflows into an erotic motivation, pride overflows in the need for love (in turn expressed through physical and emotional intimacy), for the need to regard oneself as special is satisfied through the love of another. The need for intimacy of ennea-type II makes of the person a “touchy feely” type and at a subtler levelleads to an intolerance of limits and invasiveness. Also, the strong need for love of the proud makes them “over-involved” in relationships and possessive. Theirs is a possessiveness supported in such seductiveness as has inspired the expression “femme fatale” (which suggests that seductiveness serves a destructive power drive).
> 
> *Hedonism*
> Hedonism may also be understood as a trait related to the need for love, in that the wish for pleasure can be usually seen as a substitute for pleasure. Indeed these persons typically need to be loved erotically or through delicate expression of tenderness in the measure to which they equate being loved with being pleased, like in Grimm’s fairy tale of “The Princess and the Pea,” whose noble blood is discovered in the fact that she is distressed by the pea under the mattress. The affectionate and tender type II individual can become a fury when not indulged and made to feel loved through pampering such as is characteristic of a spoiled child.
> The compulsive pursuit of pleasure of the ennea-type II person naturally supports the gay persona of histrionic people, with its pretended contentedness and animation. It is reflected, also, through a propensity to be frustrated and when not specially pleased (through attention, novelty, stimulation), through a low tolerance to routine, discipline, and other obstacles to an irresponsible, playful life.
> 
> *Seductiveness*
> It is understandable that the histrionic individual bent on the pursuit of love and pleasure is also keenly interested in being attractive. Such persons work for it, we might say, and are, above all, seductive. There are traits that we can, in turn, understand as tools of seductiveness —whether erotic or social. Thus the histrionic person is affectionate. Those who are in need of affection, because of being secretly insecure in regard to it, are, in turn, warm, supportive, sensitive, empathic ... even though their display of love may have inspired epithets such as”superficial,” “fickle,” “unstable,” and so forth. The support seductively offered by the individual is typically what may be called “emotional” support or perhaps “moral” support in the sense that one is an unconditional friend, yet may be not as helpful a person as may be suggested through the expression of feelings. (Ennea-type III and others can be more helpful when it comes to doing something practical.) Thus their seductiveness entails not only a histrionic love display but also a failure to deliver and, motivationally speaking, a “giving to get” kind of generosity.
> 
> Flattery, too, may be valued as a means of seduction exhibited by ennea-type II individuals. It must be pointed out that type II only flatters those seen as worthy enough to be seduced.
> 
> Eroticism is thus one of the vehicles of seductiveness. If we look at the erotic inclination of the histrionic individual as something that serves a broader purpose of proving personal significance (rather than in biologistic Freudian terms), we can, I think, understand both eroticism and pride better.
> 
> *Assertiveness*
> Along with an intense love need and its derivatives, we may say that dominance is also a characteristic of ennea-type II and constitutes a derivative of pride. Rather than the harsh, tyrannical demandingness of ennea-type VIII and the moralistic dominance of ennea-type I, who exacts his due as an authority, type II gets his or her wishes met through daring assertiveness—chutzpah. It is the assertiveness of one who at the same time is supported in a good self-concept and propelled by a strong, uninhibited drive–which contributes to the aura of vitality of this adventurous character. (As I have remarked already, proud character involves a rare combination of tenderness and pugnacity.)
> 
> Another descriptor belonging to this category of assertiveness is willfulness, a trait of “having to have one’s own way” even at the expense of an emotional “scene” or broken dishes.
> 
> *Nurturance and False Abundance*
> Of great significance to the structure of proud character is the repression of neediness that pride involves. Much as we may be dealing with a zestful individual, who seems to be compulsively pursuing excitement and high drama, the person is typically unaware of the neediness that underlies this compulsion to please and to be extraordinary.
> 
> The proud are supposedly OK and better than OK, and to sustain this they must indeed pursue their pleasure in a compensatory manner. Yet nothing would be less OK than to be in need of love—for pride in the course of personality development has been particularly attached to an image of self as a giver rather than as a receiver: one who is filled with satisfaction to the point of generous overflowing.
> 
> Repression of neediness is not only supported by hedonism, but also by vicarious identification with the neediness of others, of those towards whom the individual extends sympathy, empathy, and seductive nurturance. Thus we may understand the frequent attraction of ennea-type II to children: they represent not only an unconstrained wildness, but also little ones in need of protection. They sustain the proud in the sense of having much love to offer, as well as covertly satisfying their love need.
> 
> *Histrionism*
> I could have written at the head of this trait cluster “histrionic implementation of the idealized self-image,” in reference to what may be abstracted as an over-riding strategy in ennea-type II of which false love and false self-satisfaction are a strong form of expression. The affectionate characteristic, however, can be seen as only one of the facets of the typical ideal image the proud enacts and identifies with.
> 
> Such image also contains the happy characteristic that we have already encountered in the analysis of seductiveness, an independence that involves the denial of dependency needs, and also a characteristic for which the word “free” might be an approximate term, if we understand it to be not the true freedom of liberation from characterological structures, but the freedomof willfulness, impulsiveness, and wildness. This freedom is an ideal of impulse gratification that exists not only in the service of hedonism, but also as an avoidance of the humiliation of having to submit to somebody else’s power, societal rules and all manner of constraints. Ennea- type II is not only too proud to conform to such rules, but is rebellious to authority in general —often in a mischievous and humorous way.
> 
> Also “intensity,” which can be considered, along with wit, a means of attracting attention (and which feeds on the pursuit of pleasure), can be understood as an ingredient in a larger than life self-image. It is not only an addiction but also a form of posing and sustaining the illusion of positivity. The histrionic posing of ennea-type II is in contrast to the efforts of type III to implement the idealized self through achievement and performance—just as her histrionic manipulation (through scandalous expression of emotion) is in contrast with type Ill’s explosiveness, which supervenes upon the breakdown of over-control.
> 
> *Impressionable Emotionality*
> While ennea-types IV and II are distinctly the most emotional in the enneagram, type II can be regarded a more specifically emotional type, in that ennea-type IV emotionality frequently coexists with intellectual interests, while type II is usually not only a feeling type, but an anti-intellectual one.


with the exception of "Nurturance and False Abundance" most of this sounds like it could easily apply to an ESTP


----------



## Metal Fish

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INTP: 4w5/5w6/9w1


Are you a wizard?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Metal Fish said:


> Are you a wizard?


*spends 5 minutes trying to think of a sexual response*
no :sad:


----------



## Choice

*imaginary figures in my head*


ISTJ:6w5-5w6-1w9
ISFJ:6w7-9w1-3w2
ISTP:5w6-8w9-3w4
ISFP:9w1-2w1-5w4
INTJ:5w6-3w4-1w2
INTP:5w4-9w8-4w5
INFJ:4w3-6w5-1w9
INFP:4w5-9w1-7w6
ESTJ:1w2-3w2-6w5
ESTP:7w8-3w2-8w7
ESFJ:2w1-6w5-1w2
ESFP:7w6-9w8-2w3
ENTP:3w4-7w6-8w7
ENFP:7w6-1w2-4w3
ENFJ:2w3-6w7-8w9
ENTJ:8w7-3w4-6w5


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INTP: 4w5/5w6/9w1


What in the…?! That's me!


----------



## charlie.elliot

ESFP - 729
ESTP - 873
ISFP - 471
ISTP- 371

I think of all SP's as involving 7 somewhere (6 and 5 do not seem to match at all) - 8's for E's and 1's for I's - no 9's - 3's for the T's - 4 for ISFP, the quiet sensitive artist - 2 for ESFP because I think they love talking care of people (maybe?)


ESFJ - 216
ESTJ - 163
ISFJ - 296
ISTJ - 153

6 and 1 seems to fit SJ perfectly -2 for the F's and 3 for the T's - I thought maybe 9 for ISFJ because i dont now - also maybe 5 for ISTJ? - just a hunch

ENFP - 749
ENFJ - 729
INFJ -925
INFP -495

4's for the P's because more creative/artistic - 2's for the J's - 7's for the E's and 5 for the I's - 9 seems appropriate somehow

ENTJ - 135
ENTP -854
INTP -594
INTJ -593

3 for the J's and 4 for the P's - 5 seems perfect for NT - 9 for 1's, 1 and 8 for E's


----------



## 0+n*1

Maybe not 5w4 (but why not?) but I think 5 fits well with ISTJs too.


----------



## Violator Rose

kaleidoscope said:


> So basically, 461 for INFP, and 479 for ENFP.


479 here! Finally I got it right :kitteh:

469 for ENFPs just doesn't make sense to me at all. In fact, 6w7 (and especially 6w5) for ENFPs doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## laterally38

I am ENTP. Next closest ENFP. (51/49, so close)
8w7 and then 7w8.

Knowing these 4 things, I would say one can know A LOT about me. 

Anyway, what should i do with my life? haha


----------



## Figure

Not doing the tritype crap, but here are actual typings I have made (for real life people) for each MBTI. If it's bolded, it means I know more than a couple people of that combination - as you can see, I know many 6's, and varied MBTI could very well be the reason why 6's have trouble identifying their type through descriptions. Obviously I may have some people mistyped (though I'm pretty sure these are correct) and obviously if it's not there it doesn't mean it doesn't exist or is even uncommon, it just means I've never seen it in real life:

ENTP: 1, *3*, 6, *7 *
INTP: *5*, *6*, 9 
ESFJ: 1, *2*, *3*, *6*, 7, 9
ISFJ: *1*, *2*, *6*, *9 *(these all come off very differently)

ESTP: 3, *6*, *7*, 8
ISTP: 3, 5, *6*, 7, *9 *(the 7 and 9 all have 8 wings)
ENFJ: *2*, *3*, 6, 7
INFJ: 1, *2*, 3, 4, 5, 6 (wins prize for most diverse)

ESFP: *2*, 3, 4, 6, *7*, 9 (difficult to tell the difference in a lot of these)
ISFP: *1*, 2, *4*, 6, 7, *9 *(comes off very differently for each)
ENTJ: 1, 3, 6 (notice, no 8's)
INTJ: *1*, *5*, *6*, 9 (notice, no 8's. Majority are 1 and 6, not 5)

ENFP: 2, 3, *4*, *7 *(all 7's are 7w6)
INFP: 4, 9
ESTJ: *1*, *3*, *6*, *8 *(all 1's are 1w2, majority are 6, but several 8's) 
ISTJ: *1*, 3, 5, *6*, *9 *(the 3 is a 3w4, majority are 6)


----------



## Quernus

Just for fun, but this is how I would sum up my understandings of the MBTI archetypes, if my only tool was to designate likely tritypes.

INTP: 5w4 4w5 9w8
ENTP: 7w8 8w9 2w3
INTJ: 5w6 1w9 2w1
ENTJ: 6w5 8w9 3w2

ESFJ: 2w3 6w7 9w1
ISFJ: 6w7 2w1 1w2
ESTJ: 3w2 6w5 1w2
ISTJ: 6w5 1w9 3w2

ENFP: 7w6 9w1 2w3
INFP: 4w5 6w5 9w1
ENFJ: 7w6 8w7 2w3
INFJ: 4w3 6w7 1w2

ISTP: 9w8 5w6 2w1
ESTP: 8w7 7w8 2w3
ISFP: 9w1 6w7 4w5
ESFP: 7w8 8w9 2w3


----------



## Scelerat

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *spends 5 minutes trying to think of a sexual response*
> no :sad:


Oh come on, it's not that hard (pun intended). 

- "Puts on wizard hat and cloak" 
- "Yes, want to play with my wand?" 
- "No, but I have a massive wand" 
- "Yes, come into my bedroom, it's where the magic happens"
- "Yes, please put on these handcuffs so I can show you a trick"
- "Yes, I can make a whole penis disappear, care to be my assistant?"


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Scelerat said:


> Oh come on, it's not that hard (pun intended).
> - "Puts on wizard hat and cloak"
> - "Yes, want to play with my wand?"
> - "No, but I have a massive wand"
> - "Yes, come into my bedroom, it's where the magic happens"
> - "Yes, please put on these handcuffs so I can show you a trick"
> - "Yes, I can make a whole penis disappear, care to be my assistant?"


I don't know where my brain was that day :laughing:


----------



## DomNapoleon

Type 1: I see 1s as much more aggressive than what they are described. Specially 1w2. They are so rush and usually the ones who say the most horrible crap possible. 

Type 2: much more manipulative than what portrait. They are indeed power suckers and they have a strong connection to having power over others.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Type 2: much more manipulative than what portrait. They are indeed power suckers and they have a strong connection to having power over others.


Who doesn't portray 2s as manipulative? They've always sounded that way to me.


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Who doesn't portray 2s as manipulative? They've always sounded that way to me.


Depends on how you see manipulation, but the portraits tend to emphasize the helpful and somewhat needy nature of type 2 but without actually clarifying the implications of this helpfulness so it just comes off as an extreme form of gregariousness or charity donation at the expense of oneself. It just seems like a nice thing to do right, to be this martyr who gives everyone else what they want at the expense of self? It overlooks the ultimately selfish part of type 2 that 2s are not concerned about helping you at all as much as they are concerned about helping themselves by projecting their needs onto people. 2s are in my opinion easily the most selfish enneagram type. That R&H call them helpers is really such an ironic thing in that regard.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@ephemereality
Lol! I think every type can be selfish, honestly. It's a very human thing, and kind of necessary for survival. Anyway, some portrayals does emphasize the helpful nature, but of the ones I've read they still bring to mind someone manipulative etc. Albeit kind of "subtly" manipulative.


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> @ephemereality
> Lol! I think every type can be selfish, honestly. It's a very human thing, and kind of necessary for survival. Anyway, some portrayals does emphasize the helpful nature, but of the ones I've read they still bring to mind someone manipulative etc. Albeit kind of "subtly" manipulative.


Sure one can, but I think type 2 is the only one that has selfishness written into them as a soul child. :tongue:

As a contrast and comparison, look at type 1 that tries to do the very opposite.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ephemereality said:


> Sure one can, but I think type 2 is the only one that has selfishness written into them as a soul child. :tongue:
> 
> As a contrast and comparison, look at type 1 that tries to do the very opposite.


Lol, oh yeah. 2 is your soul child now. 

Anyway, I thought this was the "how do you see the types"-topic for a moment.


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Lol, oh yeah. 2 is your soul child now.
> 
> Anyway, I thought this was the "how do you see the types"-topic for a moment.


It kind of is? *points at the title*


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ephemereality said:


> It kind of is? *points at the title*


Oh. I meant this.

Hum, I would make a list of which MBTI type I associate with each tritype, but it's hard to decide.


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Oh. I meant this.
> 
> Hum, I would make a list of which MBTI type I associate with each tritype, but it's hard to decide.


I know, but discussing individual types isn't too far off topic.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Nonsense said:


> Lol, oh yeah. 2 is your soul child now.
> Anyway, I thought this was the "how do you see the types"-topic for a moment.


she ain't no 8 :tongue:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Swordsman of Mana said:


> she ain't no 8 :tongue:


LOL. I think you mean he, though?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Nonsense said:


> LOL. I think you mean he, though?


whoops


----------



## Nobleheart

Judging from this thread, it looks like a lot of Fi users see Fe users as manipulative and selfish, as they associate them heavily with 2, and interpret the 2 motivations as such.

The Id is where selfishness comes from, and Fi users lean more to the Id types. 
The Superego is where unselfishness comes from, and Fe users lean more to the Superego types.

The ironic part is that this assumption keeps getting projected by Fi users onto Fe users with the justification that the selfishness comes in the form of Fe users (heavily associated with 2) projecting by giving others what they would want.

Giving others what you would want is sharing and compassion, not selfishness. 

Assuming others share your values isn't selfishness. That is projection.

If someone assumes others share an idealistic value, then find out that others do not share it and get upset about it, that's not selfishness. That's simply being let down by someone else's selfishness. 

It doesn't matter how someone being let down by your inability to share their values makes you feel. It doesn't make them being disappointed in you selfish. However, it does make them foolish for investing in the assumption that you shared their values.

The end result is misinterpretation of projection on both sides. It's the classic "If I behaved like that, then it must mean this, therefore that must be what they are doing" scenario.


----------



## Entropic

Figured that this song and subsequently also the video, is something I think would fit triple reactive (468):


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Nonsense said:


> Oh. I meant this.
> Hum, I would make a list of which MBTI type I associate with each tritype, but it's hard to decide.


LOL I was just looking for that thread. thanks :laughing:


----------



## Nobleheart

468 Personified.










4: Can't let go of past hurts. Fully immersed in unique identity. Dark. Withdrawn.
6: Compelled to fulfill duty. Always on the lookout for trouble. Uses fear as a weapon.
8: Justice. Control. Revenge. Protective. Driven by anger. Takes others under his wing.

126 Complete Superego. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESFJ: 2w1/6w7/9w1
> ISFJ: 2w1/6w7/9w1
> ESTJ: 1/3w2/6w5
> ISTJ: 1w9/3w4/6w5
> 
> ESTP: 2w3/7w8/8w7
> ISTP: 3w4/6w5/9w8
> ESFP: 2w3/7/8w7
> ISFP: 4w3/6w7/9w8
> 
> ENFP: 4w3/6w7/9w1
> INFP: 4w5/6w7/9w1
> ENFJ: 2w1/7w6/9w1
> INFJ: 2w1/5w4/9w1
> 
> ENTJ: 3/6w5/8w7
> *INTJ: 3w4/5w6/8w7*
> ENTP: 3w2/7w6/9w8
> INTP: 4w5/5w6/9w1


An 8w7 gut fix for INTJ? Most INTJs I've seen around here and in real life are 1 gut fixed.


----------



## Varyafiriel

I agree with the S/N blindness, especially for extroverts. 

ESTP 7w8-8w7-3w2 sx/so (378 The Mover-Shaker)
ENTP 7w6-3wx-8w7 sx/so (378 The Mover-Shaker)
ESTJ 8w7-3w2-6w5 (5w6) so/sp (368 The Justice Fighter or 358 The Solution Master)
ENTJ 8w7-3w4-6w5 (5w6) so/sp (368 The Justice Fighter or 358 The Solution Master)
ESFP 7w6-2w3-9w1 so/sx (279 The Good Samaritan)
ENFP 7w6-9w1-4w3 (2w3) so/sx (479 The Gentle Spirit or 279 The Good Samaritan)
ESFJ 2w3-6wx-1w2 so/sp (126 The Supporter)
ENFJ 2w1-1w2-6w7 sp/sp (126 The Supporter)
ISTP 5w6-9w8-3w4 sp/sx (359 The Thinker)
INTP 5w6-9w1-4w5 sp/sx (459 The Contemplative)
ISTJ 1w9-6w5-3wx sp/so (136 The Taskmaster)
INTJ 5w6-1w9-3w4 (4w5) sp/so (135 The Technical Expert or 145 The Researcher)
ISFP 4w3-9w1-6w7 sp/sx (469 The Seeker)
INFP 4w5-9w1-5w4 sp/sx (459 The Contemplative)
ISFJ 2w1-6wx-1wx/9w1 sp/so (126 The Supporter or 269 The Good Samaritan)
INFJ 4w5-6w5-1w2 sp/so (146 The Philosopher)


----------



## Ummon

@Nobleheart
That's actually really funny because I'm a 468, my friend is a 126 and we call each other Batman and Superman XD
@Entropic, yeah, I see where you're coming from! I think identifying with songs depends a lot on mbti type, too. I've always seen "Under Pressure" by Queen & David Bowie as a 2/4-6-8 song.

Tritype 126 is a common one for Fe-doms.
136 for ISTJs.
479 for ENFPs.
461 for INFJs (4 and 6 show up all the time ).
I think ENTPs are more likely to be 5s than I've seen so far in this thread.


----------



## Kitfool

This will be fun

ESFP-279, 379, 278
ESTP-378, 379
ENFP-479, 279
ENTP-379, 378
ESFJ-126, 269
ENFJ-127, 137
ENTJ-368, 358
ESTJ-135, 136
INFP-469, 146
ISFP-469, 479
INTP-459, 359, 259
ISTP-359, 358
ISTJ-126, 125
ISFJ-126, 146
INFJ-146, 126
INTJ-135, 358


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ: 5w6 > 1w9/8w9 > 3w4 sp/sx
INTP: 5w4 > 9w8 > 4w5 sp/so
ENTJ: 3w4 > 8w7 > 5w6 sx/sp
ENTP: 7 > 3w2 > 9w8 sx/so 
INFJ: 9w1 > 2w1 > 5w4 sp/sx
INFP: 4w5 > 9 > 6w5 sp/so
ENFP: 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w8 so/sx
ENFJ: 2w1 > 7w6 > 9w1 of all sorts
ISTJ: 1w9 > 6w5 > 3w4 so/sp and sp/so
ESTJ: 8w9 > 3w4 > 6w5 so/sp
ISFJ: 6w5 > 9w1 > 2w1 sp/so
ESFJ: 6w7 > 9w1 > 2w3 so/sx
ISTP: 9w8 and 8w9 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/sx
ESTP: 7w8 > 3w2 > 8w7 sx/so
ISFP: 4w5 > 9w8 > 6w7 sx/so and sx/sp
ESFP: 7w6 and 6w7 > 9w8 > 3w2 sx/so


----------



## galactic collision

Choice said:


> ISTJ:6w5-5w6-1w9
> ISFJ:6w7-9w1-3w2
> ISTP:5w6-8w9-3w4
> ISFP:9w1-2w1-5w4
> INTJ:5w6-3w4-1w2
> INTP:5w4-9w8-4w5
> INFJ:4w3-6w5-1w9
> INFP:4w5-9w1-7w6
> ESTJ:1w2-3w2-6w5
> ESTP:7w8-3w2-8w7
> ESFJ:2w1-6w5-1w2
> ESFP:7w6-9w8-2w3
> ENTP:3w4-7w6-8w7
> *ENFP:7w6-1w2-4w3*
> ENFJ:2w3-6w7-8w9
> ENTJ:8w7-3w4-6w5


every other post had ENFP down as 479 or 279 and then this one had _my.......exact.......tritype........._ amazing


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Well, you nailed me here. I don't currently identity as 2-first (as an ENFJ), but 279 is my tritype.


----------



## BroNerd

Hey for anyone who can help.
Which MBTI type do you think is best fit for 3w4-5w6-8w9?
And which MBTI type do you think is best fit for 3w4-5w6-9w8?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

bronerd said:


> hey for anyone who can help.
> Which mbti type do you think is best fit for 3w4-5w6-8w9?
> And which mbti type do you think is best fit for 3w4-5w6-9w8?


entj
intj/istp


----------



## Super Luigi

Which MBTI is most likely . . .

1) 2w3-6w5-1w2
2) 2w3-1w2-6w5
3) 3w2-6w5-1w2
4) 3w2-1w2-6w5


----------



## Strelok

>INTPs being anything but 5 first


----------



## Super Luigi

Strelok said:


> >INTPs being anything but 5 first


some are 9s first


----------



## Strelok

Davy Jones said:


> some are 9s first


Yes, that is true. But it's 5 cores by a landslide, then 9s probably by a large margin, then I'm not sure what the next most common core types for INTP are. Maybe other head types or 4.


----------



## Krayfish

Strelok said:


> Davy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> some are 9s first
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is true. But it's 5 cores by a landslide, then 9s probably by a large margin, then I'm not sure what the next most common core types for INTP are. Maybe other head types or 4.
Click to expand...

 statistically speaking, yeah, 5s are super common amoung INTPs, but it’s also important to take into account how common a 5 core mistype is. While the 5 description fits INTP really well, I’m willing to bet that 6w5 and 9w1 in particular are a lot more common that represented. 

Nonetheless, when I imagine the stereotypical INTP I definitely think of 5w6 9w1 3w4 sp/so

And for the others:
ESFJ: 2w3 7w6 1w2 so/sp
ESTJ: 3w4 1w2 6w5 sp/so
ISFJ: 9w1 6w7 2w1 sp/so
ISTJ: 1w9 6w5 4w3 sp/so
ESFP: 7w6 4w3 9w8 so/sx
ESTP: 3w2 7w6 8w7 so/sp
ISFP: 4w3 7w6 9w1 so/sx
ISTP: 9w8 3w2 6w7 sp/sx
ENFJ: 2w1 6w7 1w2 so/sp
ENTJ: 8w9 3w4 5w6 so/sp
INFJ: 1w2 4w5 6w7 sp/so
INTJ: 3w4 1w9 5w4 sp/sx
ENFP: 7w6 9w1 4w3 so/sx
ENTP: 7w8 3w2 9w8 so/sx
INFP: 6w5 4w3 9w1 so/sp


----------

